# Buckeye Bob ????????



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Where in the heck did he go?? CATKING


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heard he's been busy working..


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

He has been picking up extra runs this summer, he will being taking one next Saturday as well, so he is not sure when he will make it to the Alum event. Hopefully Saturday night, but maybe not until Sunday morning, worst case he may not make it all. He just has a few things he needs to take care off.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I was hopeing to meet him this year, maybe next?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank ya kindly guys  .....DA KING !!!


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh there is still a good chance he will be there, I will know more this Friday. He doesn't really know what the weekend has in store for him until Fridays.


----------

